# Jungle Terrain Set



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

This is my very first Terrain commission! And I am very exited! I was asked to do 6 jungle islands for Frostgrave/40k/AoS. Trowing all my existing, and non existing, knowledge at this project. Hope you will enjoy this super shirt journey!


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

And thus, my journey ends here. I finally finished this project, and am very happy with the result. I tried to make it as realistic as possible. And I think I did achieve that. Hope you like it as well!


----------

